# MrsRedCapp please read



## hopeforababy (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi and thanks for your advice earlier, ive just been reading some of your post and it seem we have a few things in common, I too have a son with disabilitys and will be saving to get the reversal first then save for IVF while ttc just in case the reversal do'nt work. This forum is much more appropriate for my situation. Big thanks Hope


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You're very welcome Hope.

You know where I am if want a chat!

Vicki x


----------

